# Choose the best distribution for ARM V7 (Raspberry Pi 2)



## philo_neo (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,
I've a Raspberry PI 2 model B, Arm quad core V7.  It was installed with Ubuntu Mate and Debian wheezy, there are no issues. I go to the FTP of FreeBSD but there are only distributions for ARM V6 but I have ARM V7.
After install into the SD card the OS doesn't run.  Can someone indicate to me where to download the distribution for ARM V7 quad core?
I'm search the image *.img not *.iso !
Also if there a process to indicate to me how to install to the SD card?
Regards
Philippe


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 28, 2015)

It looks to me that only 11-CURRENT snapshots are available for the RPi 2 board. ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-IMAGES/11.0

`dd if=<downloaded-decompressed-img-file> of=/dev/<SD_card_device> bs=1m`

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi 2 image
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi


----------



## acheron (Aug 28, 2015)

It's a bit confusing but on FreeBSD armv6 == armv7 for most of the supported boards:

```
find /usr/src/sys/arm -name "std.*" -exec grep CONF_CFLAGS {} \;
std.bcm2836:makeoptions       CONF_CFLAGS="-march=armv7a"
```
Do you have a serial cable?


----------



## philo_neo (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,
only FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150826-r287169.img run, the distribution
FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20150826-r287169.img don't boot.
I use with `dd bs=1M if=FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150826-r287169.img of=/dev/sdb`, where /dev/sdb is my Micro SDcard with support SDcard USB connected at computer with Debian (i have computer under FreeBSD no issue).
The system boot but it's stop at this line <_use gpart commit 'mmcsd0s2' to save change or 'gpart undo mmcsd0s2' to revert them._>.
I see well there operation do with `gpart` but i not sure to use the good parametres with`gpart`.

How can i do with `gpart` ?

Regards
Philippe


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 28, 2015)

See gpart(8) - search commit.

Looks like you have some changes pending, so the `# [I]gpart commit mmcsd0s2[/I]`_ command would save them. _


----------



## philo_neo (Aug 28, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> See gpart(8) - search commit.
> 
> Looks like you have some changes pending, so the `# [I]gpart commit mmcsd0s2[/I]`_ command would save them. _




I have issue `# [I]gpart commit mmcsd0s2[/I]` !

this is my output :

```
root@dct-orion:/dev # gpart commit mmcsd0s2
gpart: arg0 'mmcsd0s2': Invalid argument
root@dct-orion:/dev # gpart show
=>  34  976773101  ada0  GPT  (466G)

My hard drive .....................personnal ............................

the Micro SDcard :

=>  63  131071937  da0  MBR  (63G)
  63  102375  1  !12  [active]  (50M)
  102438  130969562  2  freebsd  (62G)

=>  63  131071937  diskid/DISK-812822222789  MBR  (63G)
  63  102375  1  !12  [active]  (50M)
  102438  130969562  2  freebsd  (62G)

=>  0  130969562  da0s2  BSD  (62G)
  0  90  - free -  (45K)
  90  130969472  1  freebsd-ufs  (62G)

=>  0  130969562  diskid/DISK-812822222789s2  BSD  (62G)
  0  90  - free -  (45K)
  90  130969472  1  freebsd-ufs  (62G)

root@dct-orion:/dev # gpart commit da0/mmcsd0s2
gpart: arg0 'da0/mmcsd0s2': Invalid argument
root@dct-orion:/dev #
```


Regards
Philippe


----------



## philo_neo (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi,
iI try with this command :

`sudo xz -d FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150601-r283896.img.xz`

`sudo sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=0x10`

`sudo bs=1m dd if=FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150601-r283896.img of=/dev/da0`

But iI have the same issue :

```
<use gpart commit 'mmcsd0s2' to save change or 'gpart undo mmcsd0s2' to revert them.>
```

My Raspberry model : Raspberry ARMv7 quad cores, PI2 model B.

What is happening?

Regards,
Philippe


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 1, 2015)

It's probably from the initial run of `growfs` where FreeBSD tries to resize your root partition to match your SD card size. This can take quite a while. Be very, very patient and wait until you get the normal FreeBSD login prompt.


----------

